# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Đồ uống mùa hè tươi mát hấp dẫn tại  Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu

## hoatieu

Mùa hè đã bắt đầu và bạn đang băn khoăn không biết nên _giải nhiệt cho cơ thể_ như thế nào trong những ngày hè. Đây cũng là lúc _nhà hàng Gia Viên_tung ra _Thực đơn Đồ uống_ sảng khoái với rất nhiều thức uống độc đáo, hấp dẫn và vô cùng thanh mát để bạn thưởng thức.
*
Nhà hàng Gia Viên,* *Trà Xanh Vị Quất- Mơ Muối- Chanh Muối được ưa thích*Mùa hè cơ thể ra nhiều mồ hôi nên cần bổ sung nước nhiều hơn. Cơ thể bình thường một ngày nên uống 1,5 – 2 lít nước, nếu làm việc nặng ngoài trời nóng thì cần bổ sung nhiều hơn. _Nhà hàng Gia Viên_ cho ra mắt một số thức uống rất tốt cho sức khoẻ, có tính mát lại gần gũi với cuộc sống như _Trà Xanh Vị Quất, Trà Hoa Cúc Mật Ong, Trà Mã Thầy Cà Rốt và Rễ Cỏ Tranh, Chè Đậu Đỏ, Nước Rau Má và Đậu Xanh, Nước Mơ Muối, Chanh Muối_…

*
Nhà hàng Gia Viên,** Hồng Trà Vị Quất*Tất cả đồ uống mùa hè do _nhà hàng Gia Viên_ pha chế đều là những _đồ uống giải nhiệt_ rất tốt, nhanh chóng xua đi cái nóng bức oi ả. Thực khách có thể dùng kèm đồ uống khi thưởng thức *món ngon Gia Viên* để bữa tiệc thêm hấp dẫn hoặc dùng tráng miệng. Rau má và Đậu xanh có tác dụng giải nhiệt, giải độc. Ăn đậu xanh vào mùa hè tránh cho cơ thể bị nóng trong người, loại bỏ được độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể nhanh, và quan trọng là giúp chúng ta không bị say nắng và giảm bớt mệt mỏi vì nắng nóng.

*Trà Xanh Vị Quất* và *Hồng Trà Vị Quất* là 2 trong rất nhiều đồ uống sảng khoái được yêu thích tại nhà hàng Gia Viên. 2 đồ uống này có vị chua ngọt dìu dịu rất vừa miệng, thơm mùi trà xanh tự nhiên, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể và cung cấp nhiều Vitamin C. Các loại trà thảo mộc được pha chế từ nguyên liệu hoàn toàn tự nhiên như Mướp đắng, Hoa Cúc, Hoa hồng, Nhân Sâm Cam Thảo, Mã thầy, Cà Rốt và Rễ cỏ tranh..đem đến mùi hương nhẹ nhàng, thanh mát và là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những bữa tiệc mùa hè.

Nhà hàng Gia Viên, Trà Hoa Hồng Mật Ong- Trà Mướp Đắng Mật Ong- Trà Long Nhãn Kỉ Tử- Trà Hoa Cúc Mật Ong
*
*Bên cạnh đồ uống giải khát, _nhà hàng Gia Viên_ còn có nhiều _món chè, kem độc đáo_ mà những người pha chế Gia Viên đã dày công sáng tạo. Sau khi thưởng thức những món ngon, thực khách có thể gọi cho mình một bát _chè Đậu Đỏ Hạt Sen Cốt Dừa_ hoặc _Chè Nếp Cẩm Sữa Dừa_ với _kem Trà Xanh Trộn Thạch_ mát lịm. Hương vị của chè, kem và thạch hoà quyện tan dần trong miệng sẽ khiến thực khách vô cùng thích thú. 

*
Nhà hàng Gia Viên,* *Chè Đậu Đỏ Hạt Sen Cốt Dừa được yêu thích*

* 
Nếp Cẩm Sữa Dừa Với Kem Trà Xanh Trộn Thạch*Thưởng thức hơn 300 món ngon Việt truyền thống và hiện đại kèm nhiều loại đồ uống giải nhiệt sẽ đem đến cho thực khách những trải nghiệm ẩm thực hoàn hảo hơn trong mùa hè.

*Nhà hàng Gia Viên*
*228 Bà Triệu - Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0902 286 286*
*website: giavien.vn* 
*https://www.facebook.com/NhaHangGiaVien*

----------

